# Best MCAT preparation book?



## Arsalan12345 (Oct 15, 2011)

I need to know whats the best Mcat book to prepare from..Please also state the name of author and publisher in ur answers..Thanx and one more thing is a 950 on mcat easy or hard?


----------



## rizwan94 (Aug 11, 2012)

Well, you should first read the UHS MCAT 2012 thread. I'm an FSc-II student going to give the MCAT for the first time this year, and I asked the same quesiton. But here are the top three things I think students would agree to for a good MCAT preparation;
1. Thorough study and understanding of FSc textbooks (the more revisions the better)
2. For practice you need books that you can practice like KETS (Kips entry test series), ILMI Objective books etc.
3. Opinion is divided on Dogar bro MCAT books, Caravan/Jahangir MCAT. You should buy the one that suits you. Because any one of these books this will basically be an additional practice tool.

However, the bottom-line is... focus on the material you have and not what you should have. Because time is of the essence and time-management, course revisions and practice are mandatory. If you buy more books/ preparation material, make sure you have enough time to study and revise them well before the exam. You can take senior advice from someone else too.  Hope this proves useful!


----------



## ddude94 (Dec 26, 2012)

Salam,
From where can I buy the KETS notes and supplement book, and dogar brother MCAT books? 
Thans


----------



## AbraDabra (Feb 5, 2012)

KETS books are only available to KIPS students
Dogar can be bought anywhere in book stores.


----------



## ddude94 (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks. I found the dogar MCAT book. But I couldn't find Ilmi objective MCAT. Any idea where I can find it?


----------

